# Inauguração do Castanheira Shopping (1993).



## Belém 90 (May 11, 2021)

Matéria do jornal O Liberal, do dia 29/11/1993.
BELÉM GANHA HOJE MAIS UM SHOPPING.










Belém ganha hoje mais um shopping center, o Castanheira, empreendimento de US$ 25 milhões do Grupo Lider. Gerando cinco mil empregos diretos, e com vendas de US$ 300 milhões previstas para o próximo ano, o Castanheira será inaugurado com 146 lojas funcionando, o que representa 95% das que estão instaladas no local. A cerimônia de inauguração vai começar às 9h, com entrada restritas a autoridades e convidados. Para o público, o novo shopping abrirá as 14h.



















Matéria do jornal O Liberal, do dia 30/11/1993
CASTANHEIRA ATRAI 100 MIL NA ABERTURA










Milhares de pessoas visitaram o shopping center Castanheira no seu primeiro dia de funcionamento. Aberto ao público ás 13h, o segundo shopping inaugurado em Belém em menos de um mês, teve em suas dependências inteiramente ocupadas. A segurança teve que organizar as pessoas em filas para que não fossem prejudicados os mecanismos de funcionamento dos elevadores e escadas rolantes. O terceiro piso onde estão as áreas de lazer e alimentação, foi o que recebeu o maior número de pessoas. Cerca de 100 mil pessoas eram esperadas ontem.










Mesmo antes do horário previsto, centenas de pessoas já aguardavam a abertura das portas do Castanheira. Às 14 horas, começou o tumulto nas escadas rolantes, escadas comuns e elevadores panorâmicos. Tudo era festa. Os olhares denunciavam a agradável surpresa com o luxo das instalações. Todos queriam ver a praça das águas do alto das escadas rolantes e elevadores panorâmicos.



















Empresários, autoridades e convidados, todos fascinados com o grande empreendimento do Grupo Líder.










Dom Vicente Zico abençoando o Castanheira.










Na rua da moda, a multidão observava curiosa a bela decoração das lojas. Porém, poucos se aventuraram em ver perto as últimas novidades de marcas como a Fórum ou Zoomp. As vitrines bem decoradas eram apenas contempladas, embora algumas lojas já conhecidas da cidade, como a Yamada, tenham registrado bom movimento. Muita gente parou na frente da loja Baby Doll para ver uma novidade: modelos vivos que exibiam as peças de dormir vendidas na loja.



















Quem faturou mesmo no primeiro dia de funcionamento foram as 17 lojas de alimentação que se desdobram para atender à todos. Instaladas no terceiro andar como suporte para a área coberta de shows, capaz de suportar 8.000 pessoas, as lojas oferecem de tudo, desde pizzas, doces, sorvetes e toda sorte de lanchonetes e até comidas especializadas.










Embora ainda não aberta ao publico, a pista de patinação foi a maior atração no piso, onde alguns funcionários faziam demonstração de patinação no gelo. O diretor de marketing do shopping, Tony Bonna, informou que ela não foi aberta ontem para maior segurança dos visitantes. Os cinemas Castanheira 1 e 2 também ainda não estavam funcionando e a inauguração está marcada para o dia 10.










Tony Bonna observou que a previsão de visitantes para ontem era de 100 mil pessoas. O shopping vai funcionar das 10h ás 22 horas, de segunda a sábado, com a parte de alimentação se prolongando até a meia noite. Aos domingos, o funcionamento será das 12h à meia noite. Com a inauguração dos cinemas, a tendência é que a praça de alimentação funciona até a 1 hora da manhã.




























Lojas da época: Líder - Magazan - Yamada - Aki Disco - Eletro Center - Tok Disco - Magazine Nossa Senhora de Nazaré - Arrezo - Iódice - Salomon - Carrapatoso - Risque Rabisque - Tan Tan - Fórum - Canal 27 - Surfmore - Philipe Martin - Armazém do Esporte - Sail Shop - M. Officer - Blu4 - Art Decor - Casa do Marceneiro Design - Benetton - Baby Doll - Baby Dreams - Três Irmãos - Casa Barbosa - Levi’s - Piuan - Locus - Drugstore - Corpo & Alma - O Boticário - Strutura - Chlorophylla - Floricultura do Amor - Stiller - Mr. e Miss Gibba - Zoomp - Drago Presentes - Euforia - Vide Bula - Brasil Summer - Lúcia Tricot - Bandagen - Tahine - Print Rip - Triton - Facce Nova - Top Tron - Zapp - Sortidão - Foto Ozaka - Big Burger - Bob’s - Pizzamille - Mister Pizza - Spázzio Verdi - Cairu - As Mulatas - Chillidog - Chopp e Restaurante Pinguim - Café Brasileiro - Pastello - Mc Zé - Papelaria Dux - Fatto - Tecidos do Povo.
Cinema: Cine Castanheira.
Diversão: Castanheira Play.

Anúncios da época da inauguração.


















































































Matéria do jornal O Liberal, de dezembro de 1993
CASTANHEIRA DEVE SER RETIRADA, DIZ CAMILLO.










O ecologista Camillo Vianna, presidente da Sociedade de Preservação dos Recursos Naturais e Culturais da Amazônia (Sopren), faz um alerta aos tecnicos da Prefeitura de Belém: a centenária Castanheira localizada na rodovia BR-316 corre o risco de desabar a qualquer momento. Segundo ele, os fatores que aumentam a probabilidade de desabamento são a chegada do periodo chuvoso — o mais rigoroso dos ultimos anos, segundo previsão da meteorologia — e também o aumento do fluxo de veículos na área, por causa da inauguração do Castanheira, o que deve ter abalado ainda mais a estrutura da árvore.

Camillo lembrou que a castanheira foi simbolo da defesa do meio ambiente na cidade, além de tornar-se marco da entrada de Belém. O ecologista levou o alerta ao prefeito Helio Gueiros, a fim de que fossem tomadas as providências necessárias para a retirada imediata da árvore. contudo, não houve nenhum tipo de acolhimento á sua proposta. “Aquela castanheira está morta e a tendencia é cair”, enfatizou. O que Camillo Vianna condena, como prática que coloca em risco a segurança da comunidade, é o saudosismo tolo”. Ele acredita que o melhor a fazer, para manter viva a memória da árvore, é construir um monumento no local. “Se a madeira ainda estiver em boas condições, deve ser aproveitada para confecção até mesmo de souvenirs ou outro tipo de artesanato. Assim, a castanheira não morre de todo”, propõe.
Duas tentativas de manter árvores tipicamente paraenses no local já foram feitas: a primeira, pela Embrapa/Cpatu, e a segunda pela associação dos amigos de belém. camillo disse que belém não precisa de um simbolo ecológico que esteja morto, mas sim preocupar-se, em primeiro plano, com a segurança da população. “Acho que o prefeito está preocupado em capar as mangueiras”, criticou.










Vistoria
O chefe de operações do departamento de paisagismo da prefeitura, rui conduru, disse que somente após a chegada da técnica responsável pela podagem e derrubada de árvores em belém, Rosa Gayoso, que está em São Paulo, é que o Departamento poderá verificar se há ou não risco de desabamento. Ele informou também que a castanheira deverá ser vistoriada, já que há indícios de que seu tronco encontra-se oco e as raízes, bastante abaladas.
Quanto à possibilidade de retirada da árvore do local, Rui Conduru afirmou que a idéia nunca foi estudada. “Somente através de laudo técnico é que poderemos dizer se a castanheira pode ou não ser retirada. É uma árvore muito grande, a execução pode ser trabalhosa e ainda teremos que fazer um processo para pedir autorização ao Ibama.










Depois de um tempo, a árvore foi derrubada, e hoje tem um pedaço do tronco no shopping.










Uma curiosidade sobre o Casta: Em 1989, o projeto de shopping foi apresentado para o público como Líder Shopping Center, nome em referência ao grupo supermercadista dono do empreendimento.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Muito bonitas as imagens.
Tudo nessas imagens nostálgicas me emociona. Os modelos de carros e suas placas amarelas, os cabelos volumosos das mulheres, as fontes de escrita (como as fontes do Word) das fachadas das lojas e dos anúncios publicitários... Tudo isso me transporta para a infância.


----------

